# Hairloss?



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Ever since his surgery, the hair from his right front arm is growing back, from the catheter. Except for a small area on the back of the right arm...





























It doesn't seem to bother him at all. I'm not sure if it's gonna get worse or not. Ideas?


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

This is normal. Dogs with dense undercoats don't do well with being shaved. Some don't ever grow their hair back normally. It just takes months to go back to being normal.


----------

